# Strength Training / Gym Apps?



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Any one know of any good Gym apps that give you workouts, with pictures or videos about how to do them?

Looking to try keep to a regime for example Monday arms wed legs fri shoulders etc.

And an app would be ideal with examples of what exercises to do. and as im not well educated in what exercises are best (except what i see on you tube videos) guide of images or videos.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would go into your local gym and ask for a one to one, I myself used to be a big lifter back in the day and started back last year was amazed how much technology and modern sport science has moved on.

And oddly enough I do little free weights these days and more of the classes they run, spin has to be one of my favorites the pump your legs get and the calories you burn is crazy.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

How many days are you doing mate training?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I find youtube video's more beneficial than an app - also means you leave the phone at home so no distractions:thumb:

Vince del Monte & Mike Chang six pack shortcuts video's make up my current workout structure.

Chris


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

If you've got an android phone, this is one of the slickest apps I've ever seen for tracking progression in the gym

It does have workouts built in, but you can also create your own

For each exercise there is step by step and a video too

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=workout.progression.lite


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been following a few workouts I got from neilaray.com as you can print them out or store as pic on phone. Been doing the arrow workout recently and did wolverine one this morning. I find them very good and have helped me massively


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

I've noticed a massive difference in my usually normal back pain since starting the 5x5 stronglifts program. Theres already a massive thread in here worth having a look at


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Hereisphilly said:


> If you've got an android phone, this is one of the slickest apps I've ever seen for tracking progression in the gym
> 
> It does have workouts built in, but you can also create your own
> 
> ...


That app looks really helpful at tracking everything. Will have a play around with it later.


----------

